# 1st IUI



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

Hi am about to start my first IUI treatment, had hospital yesterday for iui training and got syringes, medication etc. Am a little concerned as the nurse asked when i was expecting my next cycle (next wed) and she said i need it to be on time to do scan and hopefully insemination few days after which was fine. She then said it had to be on time as she was away on a course for 2 weeks so it d be abandoned. I dont get why my cycle would be abandoned and deemed not right as its not my fault she s away  is this right?? also am going to start menupur are the chances good with that?? any advice would be great


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi Kirsty and welcome to FF, you will hopefully find all the help and advice on here you need. It's not your fault and hopefully she isn't the only one at the clinic who can help you! Some clinics are strange as some girls have had to abandon because they don't work weekends and that is when they ovulated! Every person is different on how long they take for the follicles to grow to the needed size or how they respond to the meds! I have had only 1 IUI medicated with puregon which is what my clinic seem to use and i got 3 good size follies and had insem after 18 days but got a BFN but you have as good a chance as anyone. Some have got a BFP on their first go. I hope all goes well and you get some good advice on here. The girls on the IUI thread are brill and i'm sure they will be able to help with any questions as hey we are all going through the same thing!


----------



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

thanks for ur reply is nice to hear positive feedback. Good luck to you


----------



## michywichy (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi, I'm new to FF. I've just undergone my first IUI and I am 43 yrs old, husband 48 yrs old. I started journey on 8 Oct 10 and was on buserelin for 12 days including Menopur and Puregon for 12 days on the maximum dose, after the scans they said had to abandon IVF but do IUI as I didn't have enough mature follicles, only 2 follicles matured. Had IUI on 22 Oct 10 now on the 2 www. TTC since Sep 2008. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

thanks for ur reply thankfully i am currently doing my 1st IUI and am on Menopur doing the injections this week and have a scan on fri to see how many folicles so can hopefully go ahead with it all! will keep my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

Good luck girls i'm also injecting now with a scan on thursday so michywhichy you are just ahead of us so we need you to have a BFP so Kirsty and I can folow in your footsteps!
It's a real rollercoaster but we are all in the same boat so all we can do is hope that it will happen for us.      

Fingers crossed girls. x Please join us on the IUI thread.


----------



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

thank you! had a scan today and there were 2 folicles have been told to continue injections over the weekend in the hope they grow and to go back to be re scanned on monday so fingers crossed!!   
quick question do u know if it matters where u inject like where has more chance?? got told to do thighs or tummy but to alternate. I have done just my legs would that matter? or shall i try my tummy to increase chance of them growing??any advice welcome xx


----------



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

Hello am just going through my first iui process and have been doing menopur injections. Had a scan today and been told to continue injections over weekend so folicles can grow. does anyone know if it matters or has a better chance where u inject?? got told to do thighs or tummy and to alternate but have just done my thighs?? would it increase the chance if i did it in tummy over weekend to make them grow?? any advice would be appreciated x


----------



## katedoll (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi Kirsty
Just wanted to welcome you to this site and wish you lots of luck with your IUI treatment.  It really doesn't matter where you inject.  It won't make them grow more if you do your tummy or your thigh.  I always did them in my thigh as it felt like there was more 'flesh' there    Do whatever you feel most comfortable with.  Hope your tx is a success. x


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

Kirsty1 - I have always done my belly they told me thighs but i asked about belly as that was what i saw in the dvd they gave me to watch and they said they say thighs as some have big (.)(.)'s and can't see there bellies! lol but i'm sure either are fine with no different success rates that i know of, please tell me if you know any different. I also have to go back monday for scan but i have 4 follies. 2x 11, 9 and 7. Do you know how big yours were? Good luck for Monday Kirsty.     

Michywichy - Hope your 2ww is going ok.


----------



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

ah will keep my fingers crossed for you Missy!! 
No i didnt ask how big they were but she said my lining was thick. Am just praying they grow bigger over the weekend not sure if they ll grow enough though can only hope!!fingers crossed for monday


----------



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

thankfully i went yesterday and were told folicles are ready so going on wed for hubby s sample and insemination! Fingers crossed x


----------



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

my biggest one was 19.4


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

kirsty - Thats a good size fingers crossed and hope all goes well on wed.    . Mine wasn't so good i now have 7 between 6 and 13 so i hope the small ones stay and the bigger ones grow! Back on thurs for another scan.


----------



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

Thanks you. Will keep my fingers crossed ur scan goes well tomorrow!!


----------



## jo11 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi
I used Menopur then Pregnyl trigger shot during my IUI and got a BFP on third attempt. Good luck to all of you x


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

kirsty - Hope all went well for you yesterday. Mine was abandoned today so got to wait and go again. Good luck on your 2ww let me know when you get a BFP.


----------



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

Hi Missy sorry to hear that. We had ours abandoned on wednesday unfortunately there was a prob with my Dh S/A they think he has a viral infection so had to do blood tests and have to do another S/A next month.he had 18 million in May and only 0.5miliion this time and lots of white cells.  They said with the drop of the analysis between may and now we can't do IUI as it wouldn t work. Am just clinging onto the hope the antibiotics will clear it up and the analysis results improve next month so we can re start IUI in January. Otherwise she said our only option is IVF. We re both so disappointed.


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh Kirsty i am so sorry it is awful when you get so far then they abandon it i still feel gutted now so i know how you feel but we have to hope and    that it was for a good reason and things will be good next time round. It really helps talking about it with others who know how you feel but it's horrible knowing others are hurting too when you don't wish these things on your worst enemy. I hope you know what i mean. Chin up and lets hope it all works out well soon.   
Mine was a cyst so i have to sort that out first so mine will be january too i hope.


----------



## ruby1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I am new on here. I am TTC since June 2008,  I am 29 and DH 31. Being treated at UCLH have had all the normal tests, DH is A OK nothing wrong there, plus I have had a lap & dye, the doctors said i had a slight subseptate uterus but they rectified it while i had the lap & dye test and all should be normal now. L&D was in June and FS said that if not pregnant naturally by November then will be treated as unexplained fertility and we will have a referral for IUI. 

I have the appointment with the IUI nurse(?) This Thursday and I am very nervous ! Does anyone know what i should expect in the appointment ? I have seen a few close friends go through IVF and i hear that IUI is not nearly as heavy duty as IVF.  if i have the drugs will they effected me in that same way as IVF drugs ? just nervous and also excited !  

Any help would be much appreciated ! xxxx 

(this post also posted elsewhere on forum if you see it)


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

Ruby1 - Welcome and good luck at your appointment. Is your IUI going to be medicated or not or don't you know yet. Some do injections like me, some do clomid and some do natural ones. Firstly you will have forms to fill out and they will probably run over your test results to make sure they have everything they need then they will explain the whole process. It's not bad so don't be nervous. If you have to inject they will show you how but you may not have to so don't worry about that before it happens. You will have to wait for day 1 of AF before you start and then they will book you for a scan to see whats what with your lining and follicles. Try not to worry and don't be afraid to ask any questions if you have any . Good luck.

Kirsty1 - Hope you are doing ok.


----------



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

thank you yeah i totally understand hw u feel will keep my fingers crossed for us both in Jan Missy!!  husband feeling better within in nhimself and isnt sleeping all the time so hopefully his results will come back ok next month.  Am trying to keep positive and maybe it wasnt meant to be this time. Has been quite hard last few weeks my sister in law and sister and 4 friends have announced their good nws and am struggling abit though obviously so happy for them! 
Hope ur appoinment went well Ruby1 how did you get on?? 
Fingers crossed and prayers for us all xx


----------



## ruby1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes we  all went well. I am having 'superovulation' with IUI so taking the clomid and i have the injection just in case. Yes i was too late this month and next month I will be on holiday and moving house, so going to try and start in Jan ! well at least its something to look  forward to in the new year.


----------

